# Subs needed bridge water nj area



## Foomis (Oct 24, 2012)

I am looking for a few subs in the Bridgewater N.J. area. Mostly commercial work some walks. Also looking for laborers and drivers. Please contact Ken if interested


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

?????????????????????? *no info.* ????????????????????????????


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I know a few CDL operators in the area who would be interested. Either post contact info or email it to me at [email protected] please.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

From his other thread



> Looking for subs in nj areas readington bridgewater califon warren Hillsborough areas also laborers needed
> 201 240 9707 [email protected]


I forwarded your information to several I know in the area.


----------

